# My Male Betta bulging Belly?



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

So I go to shut the light off in the kitchen, and glance over at my tank. I think my betta looks a little fat. Take a closer look, and he looks like a live bearer that is about to burst! 
I'd post tank parameters, but I do not have anything to test the water right now. Not till the end of the month.

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Oops hit submit too soon.









Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Go easy on the beer, chips and hotdogs


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

Hope its not dropsy!


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Ha. XD

Well, I'm not too sure. It doesn't look pinecone like enough. 

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

My guppy recently had dropsy. It started with just a big bulge, looked like it ate too much so I stopped feeding/fed less for the next couple days. Next thing I see is pineconing =( so I had to quarantine and it died a couple days later. Maybe treating early might be good?


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

Could be constipation. Try some epsom salt. Avoid feeding him for a few days and then try getting him to eat peas/daphnia/etc.

Otherwise the condition is likely untreatable (Most of the fish I've seen like that had to be euthanised). You could try some antibiotics or antiparasitics though (via food, preferably). Sometimes it's caused by poor water and can correct itself if the problem is fixed.

Proper 'dropsy' with the pineconing and everything is pretty much always fatal; since it's a sign that the kidneys have failed. If there's no pineconing then the odds are probably a bit better.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

I'll set him up in my water changing bucket and try the Epsom if we have any. If not then I have an anti parasitic medicine. Can't remember the name will get it in the morning.

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

He is visually better today. Should I still give an Epsom bath?

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

So he is completely back to normal. Should I still keep him seperate and give him some pea tomorrow?

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

Yay! That's great to hear. I guess it wouldn't hurt, just to be safe.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

I know I'm happy. XD think he may have pigged out or something because it was after I fed them I noticed it.
Ok. How about Epsom salt?

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

That is good news. Excellent.

Epsom salt probably isn't necessary if he's going back to normal on his own.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Ok thanks.  

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Canadian731 (Jun 25, 2013)

Be careful about this, it can be pretty serious and deadly my two bettas got the same thing and I tried aquarium salt, meds and everything you can think of but they still both died sadly. Still looks early though.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

I watched him eat a couple days, and he just stuffs himself! He is a pig. -.- 

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------

